# Is December a bad time to look for a new job?



## tracker777 (Jun 29, 2010)

All, I request your comments regarding searching for a new job in December . I got my PR and am planning to move to Australia in November middle and start looking for a job. Some known people have adviced me not to come in November as till January end hiring will be very less. I will be looking for a Business Analyst position in the ICT / Telecom sector....http://www.australiaforum.com/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

A lot of businesses may be winding down some in December with many closing up for a period from just before Xmas through to at least mid January, coinciding with main annual school holidays and then you have also got a great influx into the job seeking market of new graduates that have not already been able to secure employment.
The IT market is very competitive and so any new immigrant to Australia also needs to have a Plan B or C of seeking any sort of work or returning to home country if getting work does not go well for cost of living will quickly erode any savings.


----------



## RosToAus (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi there. As a BA in the Telecoms sector myself I would suggest that December is a really bad time to be looking for work as some companies put a freeze on development/new work from Mid November to the end of the Christmas holidays. So I think the advice to have a plan B and/or C is good advice!


----------



## meeken (Sep 25, 2010)

As said above, December is probably not the best time to be looking for a full-time job. However, December is high-season for part-time and casual sales jobs for over the summer holidays, so if you don't mind working below your qualifications for a month or two, then there's quite a bit out there. Another point to remember is that most soon-to-be university graduates will be winding up their final exams in November, which means there is an unusual amount of competition for job vacancies towards the end of the year.


----------

